# DIY Bone Nut



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

A couple of decades back I made my own bone nut. I can't remember what bone I asked for at the butcher. Any ideas as to which deli bone will work?

p.s. -Cutting the bone in the basement was a mistake because it stunk the whole house up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> A couple of decades back I made my own bone nut. i can't remember what bone I asked for at the butcher. Any ideas as to which deli bone will work?
> 
> p.s._* -Cutting the bone in the basement was a mistake because it stunk the whole house up.*_


I don't know why but your comment just cut me up!


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I usually use shank or foreshank. It's a cheap as dirt cut of meat, because it's all bone and gristle, and because of its proximity to the knee, the bone takes the brunt of the cow's weight, so it's dense and resonant, though cow knuckle works well, too. Just remember to boil, dry, and de-grease the bone.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Taylor said:


> I usually use shank or foreshank. It's a cheap as dirt cut of meat, because it's all bone and gristle, and because of its proximity to the knee, the bone takes the brunt of the cow's weight, so it's dense and resonant, though cow knuckle works well, too. Just remember to boil, dry, and de-grease the bone.


Home made soup to go along with home made nut.

Why the bad smell when you grind bone?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> Why the bad smell when you grind bone?


I'm not sure the cause, but I can tell you that A) Horn (particularly Musk Ox horn) smells even worse, like a combination of burnt doritos, body odor, and rotting meat, and B) you should wear a dust mask or rebreather whenever you cut bone or horn/antler. Bone dust is often alleged to cause cancer, but that's hard to verify, but it DOES cause irritation of the lungs and sinuses because it's a fine dust with sharp edges.

I've found that cutting it AFTER degreasing lessens the smell somewhat, but it's still pretty rank. I always either cut my blanks while camping, or up in my attic workshop.


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

If you hunt or have friends that do ask them to bring you back some moose shin bone. I have been using it for some time and find it better then cattle bone. Very hard great colour and has a slight greasy quality that acts like a natural lube when tuning.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Re: moose shin bones... I know a farmer that raises buffalo - anything there that will work? 

.

.
.
.If I made two or more nuts would they be called buffalo nuts - I'm just saying.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Taylor said:


> I'm not sure the cause, but I can tell you that A) Horn (particularly Musk Ox horn) smells even worse, like a combination of burnt doritos, body odor, and rotting meat, and B) you should wear a dust mask or rebreather whenever you cut bone or horn/antler. Bone dust is often alleged to cause cancer, but that's hard to verify, but it DOES cause irritation of the lungs and sinuses because it's a fine dust with sharp edges.
> 
> I've found that cutting it AFTER degreasing lessens the smell somewhat, but it's still pretty rank. I always either cut my blanks while camping, or up in my attic workshop.


With a great description like that Id like to know how you describe other disgusting smells?? Lol for sure.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> Home made soup to go along with home made nut.
> 
> Why the bad smell when you grind bone?


Because it is like flesh and when you grind it you are "burning" it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Because it is like flesh and when you grind it you are "burning" it.


MMmmmm, barbeque


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

sambonee said:


> With a great description like that Id like to know how you describe other disgusting smells?? Lol for sure.


The tragedy is in its accuracy.


----------

